# Do dessert tortoises go to Heaven?



## Dt4tw (Aug 8, 2015)

When I was born, my great aunt (a dessert tortoise breeder) gave our family a newborn turtle. We named him Sherman, after the Sherman tank, and he was a master of escaping. I'm not sure how many times he escaped, but it must have been somewhere like 17 times. 

One time he escaped, we put up signs, and someone found him a few miles from our house. I mean seriously, he loves to adventure. 

He loved hiding behind the pool equipment in the shade, and sitting in his water dish. No matter where he was, he was gonna get out.

Funny story, we gave him tomatoes, and a few months later, tomatoe plants started sprouting up everywhere! Those are the same plants we still use in our garden. Anyway, those plants produced the most, the largest, and the juiciest tomatoes we'd ever seen. They were so good, it even got the neighbors interested.

In my free time, I enjoyed sitting with Sherman, and telling him all about my day, problems, excitements, and just life. We grew pretty close over the years. I expected him to grow old with me, considering his long lifespan.

Those were the good days, the best 13 years.

Last Friday night, we hosted a dinner party with all of our cousins. (One of our cousins lives next door). Someone went out by the enclosure, and left the gate open.
Well, him being a adventuring turtle, somehow found a way to lodge himself in the waterfall between the pool and spa. By the time we found out, it was too late. I've been devastated for the last few hours (it happened today). So I've been wondering, since turtles are God's creation, do they go to Heaven? Btw I've been litterly balling.


----------



## Blakem (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss, I'd be devastated to lose any of my pets. I believe I will see all of my animals when its my time to go.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm not a believer in God, but I do believe animals go some place, call it heaven if you want, but some place very nice where they live free of all bad. Your Sherman is in this very nice place and he will always be with you, in your heart and memories, they will never go away. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## leigti (Aug 8, 2015)

I am so sorry about your tortoise. I can't really say I am a religious person, I don't know where I stand with the idea of God, Heaven etc. but your question is one I have asked several Friends of mine who are members of the clergy. I've told them that if I don't get to see my pets in heaven or whatever there is then I am not interested in going. They have all assured me that I will see my animals again. And I think that they truly believe that, so if they do I guess I can too. You will see Sherman again.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Desert Tortoise For The Win. I believe all of our animal friends go to heaven and we will see them some day. Keep your chin up. Sherman will always be in your heart and thoughts.


----------



## leigti (Aug 8, 2015)

@dmmj where is your tortoise rainbow bridge poem?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 8, 2015)

The Bible says the lion and the lamb will lay together . So I would say that anamals will be there too . Or it's going to be a very quit place .


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2015)

Interesting question. To delve into it a little bit. The bible does not exclude animals ftom hraven. Remember there are no tears in heavrn. They dont get there thtougj the blood of christ like we do. I wrote s poem called rainbow bridge for tortoises. Do a seatch for ot. So god can put animals in heaven if he so chooses. Are they there? I can't honestly say all i know is there are no tears in heaven and if my animal friends don't spend eternity with me i would be very sad indeed


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2015)

From dmmj:

"Just thus side of heaven is a place called rainbow bridge.
When a tortoise dies who was loved by someone., that tortoise goes to rainbow bridge.
There are wide open plains and warm basking spots.for all our beloved tortoises to spend all day basking in the warm sun.. There is plenty ofgrasses, and flowers. Lots of warm water to soak in. Our friends are all warm and comfortable, and play together all day long

All the tortoises who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remembered them in our dreams of days and time gone by The tortoises are happy and content, except for one small thing. They each miss someone very special who had to be left behind.

They all bask, and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance.
His bright eyes are eager and intent, his shell starts to wiggle. Suddenly he begins to run from the group his stubbby legs carrying him over the plains, faster then they ever could in life.

You have been spotted, and when you and your tortoise meet, you cling togetherin joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy head rubs commence, your hands once again caress your tortoise"s head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your beloved tortoise, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author known."


----------



## leigti (Aug 8, 2015)

I cry every time I read a version of that. Every single time.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2015)

I cry wvery time i read it as well


----------



## Kenno (Sep 4, 2015)

Of course Sherman is in heaven! He never did anything wrong.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

17 times? Your tortoise wasn't an escape artist, he just had people that were not very responsible and didn't build him a proper enclosure, and it finally cost him his life.

If you ever get another one, I hope you learn from this and do a better job. I feel sorry for your poor tortoise.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 5, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Interesting question. To delve into it a little bit. The bible does not exclude animals ftom hraven. Remember there are no tears in heavrn. They dont get there thtougj the blood of christ like we do. I wrote s poem called rainbow bridge for tortoises. Do a seatch for ot. So god can put animals in heaven if he so chooses. Are they there? I can't honestly say all i know is there are no tears in heaven and if my animal friends don't spend eternity with me i would be very sad indeed


There are actually quite a few verses that confirm the belief animals are in heaven. Here's a website that lists a few... http://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Bible-Verses-About-Animals-In-Heaven/
My personal favorites are in the King james bible. Revelations 5: 6-14. It describes Deity on a throne surrounded by animals. All animals can be understood, even the creatures of the sea.---Cool thing to imagine, regardless of what everyone personally believes.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 5, 2015)

Dt4tw said:


> When I was born, my great aunt (a dessert tortoise breeder) gave our family a newborn turtle. We named him Sherman, after the Sherman tank, and he was a master of escaping. I'm not sure how many times he escaped, but it must have been somewhere like 17 times.
> 
> One time he escaped, we put up signs, and someone found him a few miles from our house. I mean seriously, he loves to adventure.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you will feel peaceful soon. 

If you choose to have another tortoise some day, please come back and get some ideas on how to safely and happily contain your beloved pet. There are lots of people here who will be eager to help your family


----------



## Heardofturtles (Sep 5, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Interesting question. To delve into it a little bit. The bible does not exclude animals ftom hraven. Remember there are no tears in heavrn. They dont get there thtougj the blood of christ like we do. I wrote s poem called rainbow bridge for tortoises. Do a seatch for ot. So god can put animals in heaven if he so chooses. Are they there? I can't honestly say all i know is there are no tears in heaven and if my animal friends don't spend eternity with me i would be very sad indeed



So is religion an acceptable topic? Or just your take on Christianity? I'm sure a Hindu take on reincarnation would be equally insightful.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 5, 2015)

After the Flood, God made a covenant with Noah, and also a covenant with the animals. So it's hard to conceive of a heaven without animals.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 5, 2015)

Heardofturtles said:


> So is religion an acceptable topic? Or just your take on Christianity? I'm sure a Hindu take on reincarnation would be equally insightful.


religion is not really allowed to talk about on the forum I only talked about it because someone ask if desert tortoises go to heavenbut if you're  Hindu and you want to give your perspective on it feel free.I just wanted to avoid an argument on who's right who's wrong that's all


----------



## Kenno (Sep 5, 2015)

...and I was only responding to the grief of a 13 year old who lost her beloved pet.


----------



## 4jean (Sep 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 7, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sherman will be with you always.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 28, 2015)

Tortoises get to heaven way faster than humans do. 
The Pope, and I am not Catholic, said animals go to heaven. Pope said, I choose to believe him with that. Done deal. 
I am very sorry for your loss. I think we all know how that feels. Your heart is heavy and your are, well, grief stricken. It hurts. We all know that hurt.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 23, 2016)

Every spirit goes to heaven including animal ones. Your tortoise will be with you, even when you feel most lonely remember he is in heaven watching over you right now


----------

